# Little Chief user wants to run with the big dogs



## smokinjoe52 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello from Iowa.  I have been using a Little Chief smoker for at least the last 25 years,  The Little Chief has made some good jerky, salmon, string cheese and hamburger sausage.  This year I became interested in brisket, butts and ribs, as  a friend invited us over for dinner and made some great ribs in his pellet grill.  Decided to use my gas grill (TEC Patio II) to slow cook ribs and butts.  The obligatory Amazin smoker and Maverick thermometer purchase was made. That combination turned out some decent pulled pork and ribs, but my problem is the TEC is ventilated to the point that smoke from the Amazin just runs right out the vents.  Not much smoke flavor due to no smoke dwell time.  That problem was solved by smoking for an hour or 2 in the little chief, then transferring to the gas grill.  The meat sits on a cake pan filled with water topped with a cooling rack.  The TEC grill maintains an even 230 degrees with only one burner on.  I have never felt the need to use the 321 method, because the ribs and butts seem very moist.  Maybe it's because I am cooking over the pan of water.  This set-up is not ideal, but it has allowed me to learn a bunch, and dial in my dry rub and barbecue sauce.  Much time has been spent on this forum, without which I would not of had much success.  So thanks to all the forum members for sharing.

The future:

I'm perfectly happy with the Little Chief/TEC combo, but my wife just insists that we get a new smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am thinking that a stainless steel box with a heating element, proper ventilation, and run by a PID  and the AMAZIN would be a nice set-up.  I don't have an issue with drilling holes in the bottom if that is what it takes to get the AMAZIN to work. With that being said, I am now contemplating a Smokintex 1400 or a Smokin-it Model 2.  I can't seem to find out what the differences are other than price.  Throw in the Master BBQ model and it really is confusing.  I don't mind paying more if I am getting more, but...

I eliminated the Cookshack from contention, as they apparently discontinued the model WITHOUT the digital controls.

Well that's my story.  Comments and suggestions are welcome.

(Smokin) Joe


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Joe! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Joe and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF :welcome1:


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody. 

Joe

PS - Busy putting the smoking system together today.


----------

